# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Que web utilizáis para predicciones meteorológicas?

## pedro_montoro

Pues abro este tema para que cada uno aporte sus fuentes en cuanto la predicción del tiempo. ¿Cual pensáis vosotros que es la mejor web actualmente?

----------


## REEGE

Previsiones meteorológicas
www.aemet.es Página de la agencia estatal de meteorología
www.eltiempo.es página privada sobre el tiempo
www.meteoclimatic.com página privada sobre el tiempo

Todos los días, ojeo éstos enlaces y además de ellos uno, que es el que veo el mejor... Aunque haya que traducirlo y no lo explique tan bien...
www.accuWeather.com

Me encanta ver también el tiempo, en todos los telediarios... Lo veo un gran Hobby.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola Pedro Montoro, tengo muchas, con lo que me gusta a mí esto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

www.eltiempo24.es
www.rtve.es/eltiempo/
www.meteored.com
www.ceam.es/ceamet/modelos/modelos.html

Y para noticias del tiempo:

www.cazatormentas.net

----------


## perdiguera

La mía es la mejor. Embalses.net
Yo siempre veo las que ponéis en los foros y me hago una idea de lo que pasará.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> La mía es la mejor. Embalses.net
> Yo siempre veo las que ponéis en los foros y me hago una idea de lo que pasará.
> Un saludo.


jajaja, "ahi las dao"c :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Yo utilizo normalmente la de aemet.es y de vez en cuando eltiempo.es.
Para mas detalles, la que mira Perdiguera  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Yo suelo consultar:
http://www.eltiempo.es
http://www.meteototana.com

----------


## juanlo

Aparte de las anteriomente citadas, suelo mirar:http://www.meteosat.com/.
Sobre todo par ver la imagen visible en alta resoloción actualizada cada 15 minutos.

----------


## sergi1907

Aparte de las que habéis citado, que cada día las consulto todas, utilizo http://www.meteocat.com.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Pues yo a parte de http://www.eltiempo.es/ suelo ver está otra http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

> Pues yo a parte de http://www.eltiempo.es/ suelo ver está otra http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php
> 
> Saludos


Yo coincido con Fede y esas dos son las que suelo mirar y además una francesa:
http://www.meteociel.fr/

----------


## Luján

Yo barro para casa y, aparte de la AEMET y eltiempo.es busco la información directa de los modelos y torres que publica el CEAMET (ya sean modelos propios o los alemanes).

Tras ver la salida de los modelos suelo hacerme mi propia predicción.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, en mi caso, utilizo muchas, muchísimas, enlace que veo, enlace que le echo un vistazo a ver que previsiones da.

La que menos miro las previsiones, curiosamente es la Aemet, que si no fuera por los radares, el mapa de rayos y poca cosa más... ni la miraría  :Embarrassment: 

Dentro de mi elenco "diario", figuran:

- Ceamet (imperdonable)
- Wetterzentrale (imperdonable también)
- Meteosim (otra imperdonable)
- Estofex, para ver si tenemos riesgo de tormentas "serias"... es decir, de las feas, las peligrosas  :Embarrassment: 
- Meteoalarm, para ver como está el percal por Europa...
-  NHC NOAA, otra que también me gusta ver todos los días para ver las diferentes imágenes de satélite del Atlántico Norte y ver lo que nos viene...
- ASCAT, para el tema de vientos en la mar y ver como pueden ver algunas "bichitas"...

Y por último, las otras dos que también le echo un vistazo todos los días son El Tiempo y Meteored

Ya está, creo que no me dejo ninguna de las "fijas" para mí  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Al final, lo mas sensato, con tanta pagina, es lo que dice Perdiguera: la mejor (por basarse en todas las paginas juntas) es embalses.net  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## lobo_stepa

Existe una página del tiempo donde se pueden consultar simultáneamente las predicciones meteorológicas para las principales ciudades españolas. Se basa en las predicciones de AEMET y eltiempo.es

 Pulsa en página del tiempo para acceder a la misma.

----------


## No Registrado

Si quereis ver una comparación de pronosticos de las mayores webs de meteorología españolas: http://www.elmonodeltiempo.com
comparación precisa pronosticos meteorologicos.

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya, no esta mal como curiosidad, pero me parece poco ambiciosa

----------

